# Growing duckweed ( Lemna minor ) in the aquarium.



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

If the filter is blowing it around and it's low light I've never had luck with duck weed.


----------



## notropis (Sep 16, 2005)

It seems that duckweed does best in tanks with no surface flow or low surface flow only. If you have the option of reducing the surface flow you could try that.


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

My filter blows mine around in my low light tank and a lot of it gets stuck underwater, but it still grows like mad?


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I hardly think one or two inches between a low water level and a high water level are going to make a differnece in lighting intensity as far as duckweed is concerned.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a tank with a HOB that blows the duckweed around like crazy and it still grows like mad. I have less than 2 wpg...


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I adjust the output of my canister filter to just give my duckweed a little movement. It grows like mad too. I just dose Watsons ferts useing the EI method and have 130 watts on a 29. I throw about a large table spoon of it away every week.
If anybody wants some. I'll send it just for the shipping of maybe $5.00


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

i have 2 emperor 400s on my 55g and they grow fine. (Maybe cuz i have 220w of lights of them?). IMO they really are a WEED! Ive tried to get rid of it for months, yet it overtakes my tank within a few days. I wish I never got them in the first place lol


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

WAIT! DON"T DO IT! 

That's like looking for a pet cockaroach... once you get one.... 

I can't get rid of mine... its everywhere- its on all the tanks - its all over the house as a matter of fact- it clings to your hands and skin and tools and then it gets everywhere. I have found it in my kitchen cabinets, in my underwear drawer, I've even come to work with a little piece stuck in my hair....


----------



## notropis (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow, sounds like the sand problem living on the Gulf Coast.

Turbosaurus has a point...some folks absolutely hate this stuff. Others kill it immediately and can never get it to grow. Then there are those who seem to have made their peace with it. Regardless, it is a personal choice and crayfish seems to want to know how to grow it. Crayfish, do you have any critters in your tank that might be eating it? Some fish do seem to love it...


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

doesnt this tend to cut the light to the rest of your plants, being its a topwater plant or am I missing something?


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

yup, you gotta take a bunch out every once in a while or itll choke out the top


----------

